# Help! KF bricked ($25 Paypal Reward if fixed)



## isoman00

I rooted my KF using Kindle Fire Utility 0.9.2 on 6.2.1, then I wanted to install RTL Languages support to discover that it updated OTA to 6.2.2. I read that Burrito2 regains access so I ran the permanent root option on Utility again with old burrito2. and now the KF is stuck on logo and will not boot. It will not identify as a USB also and it says "Please insert disk" when you double click it in My Computer. when I run the utility it gives the following:

ADB STATUS: ONLINE
ADB ROOTED: NO
BOOT STATUS: 4000

Please tell me what to do. I am an advanced user but not when it comes to Android this is my first time. I installed ADB already on my laptop. PLEASE HELP


----------



## jellybellys

Run the kindle fire unbrick utility over on xda.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1428428


----------



## isoman00

I forgot to mention that I did. To no avail. I tried all the options it offered starting with "Stuck on logo". Nothing


----------



## jellybellys

isoman00 said:


> I forgot to mention that I did. To no avail. I tried all the options it offered starting with "Stuck on logo". Nothing


 does fastboot work?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## sduvick

Can you further define what screen your KF is stuck at? (yellow triangle or KF loading screen)

Can you run adb logcat and pastebin the output?

Also, can you try running:
adb kill-server
adb root
adb shell

and see if your prompt has a # at the end of it?

One more thing, do you have TWRP installed on your kindle. and if so, did you create a backup before any of this happened?

If you are stuck because you can't mount your KF as a usb disk, you can always use adb to put files on it

adb push (source file) (directory)
ex.
adb push twrp-boot.zip /sdcard/


----------



## isoman00

sduvick said:


> Can you further define what screen your KF is stuck at? (yellow triangle or KF loading screen)
> 
> Can you run adb logcat and pastebin the output?
> 
> Also, can you try running:
> adb kill-server
> adb root
> adb shell
> 
> and see if your prompt has a # at the end of it?
> 
> One more thing, do you have TWRP installed on your kindle. and if so, did you create a backup before any of this happened?
> 
> If you are stuck because you can't mount your KF as a usb disk, you can always use adb to put files on it
> 
> adb push (source file) (directory)
> ex.
> adb push twrp-boot.zip /sdcard/


I am stuck at KF Logo. The I had the KF rooted at 6.2.1 successfully. When it was updated to 6.2.2 I tried using burrito2 again and it rebooted and got stuck on the KF logo.

I installed TWRP but I didn't create backup manually I thought it does so automatically. How can I be sure I dont have a backup anywhere?

I have attached the output of adb logcat here http://pastebin.com/qbmx0EXf

Also when I tried the three commands you gave me. I was given a $ sign and nothing happened afterwards. Link for screenshot http://www.picvalley.net/v.php?p=u/2347/144360846711429024271328286260n588XKRefrxOGpvmPtrH.PNG


----------



## isoman00

jellybellys said:


> does fastboot work?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


If I understand correctly; Fastboot is coded into the unbrick utility, so I suppose that it doesnt work.


----------



## sduvick

I thought I would respond as I prepare a fix for you.

According to the logcat you posted, your KF is looking for a system file that's not there (actually the basic frameworks). It appears that you may have inadvertently erased /system, or at least some important boot files in /system.

You could try typing:
adb shell
su
and see if you get that # prompt, but I would doubt that it will work (still worth a shot).

if that works and you are at a # prompt (root)
type in:
idme bootmode 5001 (this will get you into recovery)
reboot

The issue becomes trying to get you into root without a working system to manipulate through a typical root exploit.

can you try:
adb shell
rm -r /data/dalvik-cache

and post the output of:
ls /system/framework

If your system is really missing all of these files, you had root at some point, and the real important point is trying to get to it again.

perhaps try ls /data/local/tmp/ as well and let me know if there's a burritoroot.bin

In response to the earlier questions on fastboot, fastboot also requires root to set the bootmode before being able to reboot through fastmode... (or at least that's what I've seen in my testing).

Once I can get you into a root shell (it can be done, just may require some interesting ways of getting there), everything will be fine.

Also, if you can get into TWRP, I can find you/make you a stock backup on my KF and you can use that to reinstall.


----------



## isoman00

*C:\>adb shell*
*$ su*
*su*
*su: permission denied*
*$ rm -r /data/dalvik-cache*
*rm -r /data/dalvik-cache*
*rm failed for /data/dalvik-cache, Permission denied*
*$ ls /system/framework*
*ls /system/framework*
*am.jar*
*android.policy.jar*
*android.test.runner.jar*
*bmgr.jar*
*bouncycastle.jar*
*com.android.location.provider.jar*
*core-junit.jar*
*core.jar*
*ext.jar*
*framework-res.apk*
*framework.jar*
*idme.jar*
*ime.jar*
*input.jar*
*javax.obex.jar*
*monkey.jar*
*pm.jar*
*services.jar*
*sqlite-jdbc.jar*
*svc.jar*
*$ ls /data/local/tmp/*
*ls /data/local/tmp/*
*$ ls /data/local/tmp*
*ls /data/local/tmp*
*$*


----------



## sduvick

Hmm, looks like my original idea to try to script BurritoRoot from commandline won't work as your system isn't getting far enough to use their exploit (or not in the way it was intended anyways...), can you run:
adb shell "ls -l /system"?

Also, have you tried options 2 & 3 in KFU (temp root and permanent root)? I don't think they will work based on where your kindle is at, but it's worth a shot.

Can you point me to the thread you used to install RTL language support? That may give me more understanding of what happened in the first place.

One other idea, do you see the yellow triangle (FireFireFire) when you boot? if so, can you try holding the power button while it's at the yellow triangle until your power button changes to orange?

I have created a mini script, that I take no credit for, it combines pokey9000's fastboot program with the resources from KFU (because I'm too lazy to compile them myself). use the reboot_recovery.bat script to reboot you into recovery, at which point you can restore a backup (if this gets you to recovery and you don't have a backup to flash, let me know and I'll work on making you a stock backup). If this works and you can restore a backup, use the reboot_from_recovery.bat to get you out of recovery, as the script will keep you rebooting into recovery (temporarily).
http://dl.dropbox.co...8/UnbrickMe.zip

as I said, I take no credit, this is all work done by pokey9000


----------



## isoman00

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Isam>adb shell
adb server is out of date. killing...
* daemon started successfully *
$ ls -l /system
ls -l /system
drwxr-xr-x root root 1970-01-01 00:00 lost+found
drwxr-xr-x root root 2012-01-19 22:48 app
drwxr-xr-x root shell 2012-01-19 22:48 bin
-rw-r--r-- root root 2151 2008-08-01 12:00 build.prop
drwxr-xr-x root root 2012-01-19 22:48 etc
drwxr-xr-x root root 2012-01-19 22:48 fonts
drwxr-xr-x root root 2012-01-19 22:48 framework
drwxr-xr-x root root 2012-01-19 22:48 lib
drwxr-xr-x root root 2012-01-19 22:48 media
drwxr-xr-x root root 2012-01-19 22:48 tts
drwxr-xr-x root root 2012-01-19 22:48 usr
drwxr-xr-x root shell 2012-01-19 22:48 vendor
drwxr-xr-x root shell 2012-01-19 22:48 xbin
$

I didnt start with the RTL guide. So it is not needed. I also lost the yellow triangle. I only get the Kindle Fire logo now. I have tried all the options in KFU and Kindle Unbrik Utility to no result. I also tried running your script, it didnt do anything. Is my KF a hopeless case?


----------



## sduvick

If you don't have the yellow triangle anymore, and my script did not work, I'm out of software ideas on how to get you into fastboot so that you can flash a new recovery or a factory image. I think your best bet now is to get/make a factory cable
http://www.androidbrains.com/index.php/2011/12/03/kindle-fire-bricked/


----------



## Tacnil

Check your device manager and see if it has installed the utility for the kindle. the drivers for it are in the kindle fire utility folder. after it installs everything else should work.


----------



## SpinningHook

I am currently stuck at the Kindle Fire logo screen. I had been using the Kindle Fire Utility v.0.9.3 and believe that I accidentally told it to temp root instead of permanent (hadn't installed twrp yet). I have tried the unbrick utility from xda, but to no avail. I have no clue how to access stock recovery from a powered down state, otherwise I would try to reboot to there and see what could be done. Out of ideas at this point. Any suggestions would be very appreciated.


----------



## jellybellys

Have you tried the factory cable yet?


----------



## SpinningHook

Nope. I am assuming that I have to buy it separately, since there wasn't one in the box that my KF shipped in.


----------



## jellybellys

Factory cable:
http://www.androidbrains.com/index.php/2011/12/03/kindle-fire-bricked/


----------



## jellybellys

How did it go with the factory cable? Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Namdnas

Connect your kindle to your PC. When it boots up try this. Type "fastboot devices" than after type "fastboot -I 0x1949 oem idme bootmode 4002" then "fastboot reboot" then try to reflash twrp. Also don't forget to add 0x18d1 to your vendor list. There's also another thing you add as well. If you need more help pm me I will assist how I can.

Sent using my CM7 Kindled Fire.


----------



## powerpoint45

Does adb detect it...does it ask to install a driver when you plug it in...if so try this,even though I know you tried kfu

1.Download kindle fire utility 
2.Unzip kindle fire utility 
3.To install the driver,its easy,just plug in your kindle, when it pops up with the install wizard say pick from the location of: KindleFireUtility>drivers>kindle 4.run kindle fire utility,select 1 then select 1 again

That's it, hope it works...This is how I unbricked mine... if your computer does not detect your device, then you are probably screwed


----------

